# klonopin and energy drinks



## lilpara (Feb 2, 2012)

i need advice. I have not had a huge problem with anxiety for a long time. however, sometimes during the day i get extremely tired, with 6 kids i have to be able to keep up with them, therefore, i have taken 1 (.25mg) ephedrine pill and drank 2 Monster drinks. Well, of course, now I have anxiety. Is it safe to take a .5 mg of Klonopin?


----------



## lilpara (Feb 2, 2012)

sorry, let me elaborate. I took the pill at 5:30pm, drank the 2 drinks between 6:00pm and 7:30pm, now its 2:30 in the morning.


----------



## daundu (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd take it. I'm up to 2 milligrams of Klonopin, and it looks like that might have to go up...


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

I take .5 of klonopin twice a day, and I absolutely always take it with redbull or coffee. It doesn't seem to cancel out the calming effect, but Klonopin makes me a tad bit drowsy so the energy drink alleviates this problem.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

for me benzos (xanax especially) and coffee somehow make me irritable and anxious, without benzo i can take 5 coffees and feel good
interesting it works for you guys, and amp is really different stim from caffeine


----------

